# And no explanation either!!!!!



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

I hate when this happens!

Been looking for this one for a looong time!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320266374202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That's why you gotta bid early.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Know what you mean. Kind of wish epay didn't allow users to end auctions early. :freak: rr


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

micyou03 said:


> That's why you gotta bid early.



I did bid early! Me and 5 other people and he still canceled it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's why I never look til the last day. Oh, I'll look and add something to my watch list, hoping to get a good deal. Next thing I know, some two newbies are duking it out a dollar at a time to see who is gonna stay the top bidder with 3 days left. They'll drive the price up over twice what I wanted to give, that's when I delete the item. OR, something like this happens, where some guy from Texas floats an email to a guy in Florida offering him $40 bucks for a two dollar car. The guy decides to end the auction early and the guy in Texas will get the car on Monday.
Something like that. It's frustrating. It sucks.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> That's why I never look til the last day. Oh, I'll look and add something to my watch list, hoping to get a good deal. Next thing I know, some two newbies are duking it out a dollar at a time to see who is gonna stay the top bidder with 3 days left. They'll drive the price up over twice what I wanted to give, that's when I delete the item. OR, something like this happens, where some guy from Texas floats an email to a guy in Florida offering him $40 bucks for a two dollar car. The guy decides to end the auction early and the guy in Texas will get the car on Monday.
> Something like that. It's frustrating. It sucks.


theres some real whck jobs in Texas...:wave:

Dave the Texanadian


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep, I'd say a backdoor email bid ended this auction early.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

As a buyer, if I see somwthing I want, I will bid on when I see it. This puts the item in my cue and I can follow it from there, and decide at a later time if I want to bid more. 

Of coarse, even if you had bid on the car, the seller could still cancel the auction.

I've had a few sellers cancel on me and it is disappointing, but I think the seller should have the right to change their mind if they want to. What if something happens to the item after he posts it? I had to cancel an auction because of that.... my nephew got a hold of a car I had for sale and ruined it. Rather than rip someone off and get negetive feedback... I simply cancelled the auction.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I actually never bought this car, but I thought it was dang funny.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I will usually put it on my watch list and sometime during the last day I will check on it. If it is still reasonable I will bid on it and keep at it until I am the top bidder then I will go ahead and increase my max bid for the amount I will pay and nothing more. I only do this with something I really have to have. Most of my buys are off of you slot guys here! I just Love hobby talk !


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Stubbs,I may have 1 or 2 of those i can part with.
Christian


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Christian, Do you have all 3 different cougar color schemes? the yellow/blue is my favorite, then the red/white/blue, then the white/black/red #3.
I would be interested in any or all of them.

whats the number again Chris


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

Dragula said:


> Stubbs,I may have 1 or 2 of those i can part with.
> Christian



You have an e-mail Christian!

Bert


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

And now a PM!:wave:


----------

